# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Sửa tay thay dao cnc

## huutinh

Máy anh cho em hỏi có ai bị trường hợp tương tự như này chưa ạ, con cnc Kitamura của em lâu ngày không chạy,nay cho thay dao thử thì phát hiện cái tay gắp dao bị rơ khá nhiều,bị lệch so với vị trí chuẩn nên khi tiến vào lấy BT trong spindle,tay gắp chưa tiến vào ôm hết phần cổ BT thì bắt đầu rút  ra,do lệch so với tâm trục spindle nên khi rút ra đầu BT di chuyển xéo,cạ vào cổ côn spin,dẫn tới kẹt,cơ cấu thay dao dùng hệ thống CAM, máy em là máy Kitamura, hệ fanuc O-M,em muốn sửa cho tay gắp gắp vào vị trí chuẩn hơn,không biết có anh nào trên đây từng bị hay biết cách sửa sao không ạ ? Em cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## huutinh

UP! Vẫn mong các anh em giúp đỡ ạ

----------

